# used car/van sales



## parkcars (Oct 4, 2009)

hi im in the motor trade and should like to move to the canarys ,this is all i know and have no intrest in running a bar ,i understand the paperwork is a nightmare do you think this is a good idea to come out and do the same ?also anyone know if i bought a spanish registered car say at the auctions in alicante would it need to be re registered for the canary islands?any advice gratefully received


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

parkcars said:


> hi im in the motor trade and should like to move to the canarys ,this is all i know and have no intrest in running a bar ,i understand the paperwork is a nightmare do you think this is a good idea to come out and do the same ?also anyone know if i bought a spanish registered car say at the auctions in alicante would it need to be re registered for the canary islands?any advice gratefully received


Hola!

Not a good time to do anything in Spain, really,as many posts on this site have already said in reply to similar queries.
Have a look at the thread about areas of least unemployment and any thread about moving to Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

parkcars said:


> hi im in the motor trade and should like to move to the canarys ,this is all i know and have no intrest in running a bar ,i understand the paperwork is a nightmare do you think this is a good idea to come out and do the same ?also anyone know if i bought a spanish registered car say at the auctions in alicante would it need to be re registered for the canary islands?any advice gratefully received


The interesting thing about second hand cars in Spain is that they are so damned expensive! Eventho, at last Spain is starting to do deals on new cars. So not sure how its all gonna pan out???! 

I dont know about the registering to move cars to the Canaries, someone will be along who knows the answer I'm sure. I do know that the paperwork to buy a second hand car in Spain is "mindblowing", we got the garage to do ours and it took forever to sort out... dunno why or what exactly had to be done tho! 

In my opinion, if you're successfully selling cars in the UK at the mo, then now isnt the time to move!?? Hang on to what you've got in these uncertain times!

Jo xxx


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

parkcars said:


> hi im in the motor trade and should like to move to the canarys ,this is all i know and have no intrest in running a bar ,i understand the paperwork is a nightmare do you think this is a good idea to come out and do the same ?also anyone know if i bought a spanish registered car say at the auctions in alicante would it need to be re registered for the canary islands?any advice gratefully received


No it is Spain registered so covers all the Islands ..
Car market is the same all over the world good cars that are cheap still sell well .


----------

